# xbox live TPU clan



## effmaster (Oct 2, 2007)

What do you guys think should we try and do it?  If we succeed well enough we could even get involved with Bungie for a humpday challenge

I personally like the sound of clan TPU is it just me?

It might help to further increase the growth of TPU even.

Though I wouldnt be able to get online with my 360 for a few weeks for a variety of *TECHNICAL REASONS* I wont say a whole lot about


----------



## kwchang007 (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't have a 360..but for those who do, I think that'd be cool.


----------



## effmaster (Oct 3, 2007)

seriously guys this isnt a joke im quite serious about this


----------



## amd64skater (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah a halo 3 clan


----------



## effmaster (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow yall were scarin me for a bit there

Well i guess its safe to go to sleep now (its getting a little bit late here considering I have had a lack of sleep lately:shadedshu)


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, for Halo 3!


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 3, 2007)

i'm in
linkswickeddank as gamertag


----------



## amd64skater (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah i will do it only for halo 3 only my gamertag is FinalxRush


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 3, 2007)

my gamer tag is on my sig


----------



## cjoyce1980 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm in xbox live tag is on my sig


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 3, 2007)

screen name is xbl tag


----------



## effmaster (Oct 3, 2007)

I think we need 1 more person to make it a round 8 at least of those who would join the clan


----------



## effmaster (Oct 3, 2007)

8 people now


If more people wish to join then we may havce to draw names out of a hat.

Now to continue with this

We now need a clan leader and a clan co leader

Vote twice guys one for leader and one for co leader 
NOTE:  YOU CANT VOTE FOR YOURSELF OR ELSE YOUR VOTES DON'T COUNT
I think AZN should propbably be leader just cause he is a moderator on TPU


And maybe (I cant beleive im saying this) Freaksavior for co-leader though we may have to play it out in the forecoming days


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 3, 2007)

effmaster said:


> 8 people now
> 
> 
> If more people wish to join then we may havce to draw names out of a hat.
> ...




i think leaders should be chosen by how much they pwn at games

personally im ok at halo 3 but i melt faces in Far Cry


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 4, 2007)

effmaster said:


> 8 people now
> 
> 
> If more people wish to join then we may havce to draw names out of a hat.
> ...



That's fine if I'm leader, it doesn't really matter to me as long as no one does anything bad, but I won't get my 360 back from Microsoft for another 2 1/2 weeks...so yeah.


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 4, 2007)

a clan would be pointless as halo3 and many other games don't support clans so why make one
we dont have a tf2 clan but we all still get on and play together. plus making a clan for xbox live is to broad for specfic games maybe but not for xbox live atleast untill they actualy support clans through the live service 

just my 2cents


----------



## effmaster (Oct 4, 2007)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> i think leaders should be chosen by how much they pwn at games
> 
> personally im ok at halo 3 but i melt faces in Far Cry



I know what you mean thats why i said we may have to play it out to decide.

But yeah seriously who would you *personally want* to be team leader and co-leader?


----------



## effmaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Batou1986 said:


> a clan would be pointless as halo3 and many other games don't support clans so why make one
> we dont have a tf2 clan but we all still get on and play together. plus making a clan for xbox live is to broad for specfic games maybe but not for xbox live atleast untill they actualy support clans through the live service
> 
> just my 2cents



Batou I was mainly referring to a clan for Halo 3.

Though whos to say we can't meet up with competing freinds via freinds lists and such. Thus is the power of xbox LIVE in how you can organize a match with groups of people.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 4, 2007)

I plan on flashing my 360 when I get it so I won't be able to play on Live anyways..

Good idea though.


----------



## effmaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Casheti said:


> I plan on flashing my 360 when I get it so I won't be able to play on Live anyways..
> 
> Good idea though.



WTF

Flashing your 360

WTH does that even mean

EDIT: To give everyone time to get all their xbox live issues worked out I think that October 31st would be a good day to start.
That way it gives us time to get xbox live as well as get ahold of one another over live so we are on each persons freinds list.

Just so we can get all our issues taken care of

Does anyone think that we should start sooner than this?

Im open for ideas from everyoneon this date


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 4, 2007)

effmaster said:


> WTF
> 
> Flashing your 360
> 
> ...



so he can play "back ups" of games and such


----------



## effmaster (Oct 4, 2007)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> so he can play "back ups" of games and such



Well isnt that illegal (dont worry i won't tell lol)?

And also how do you flash your 360 anyways?
what does it mean to physically flash it?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 4, 2007)

effmaster said:


> Well isnt that illegal (dont worry i won't tell lol)?
> 
> And also how do you flash your 360 anyways?
> what does it mean to physically flash it?



basically its why he cant play live cause they will find out and ban his account forever ha

and its flashing the firmware on the dvd drive to play backups its basically like flashing any thing like a bios or video card of course in a different perspective


----------



## effmaster (Oct 6, 2007)

OK AZN says hes getting his 360 in 5 business days from now so I think we can try and move the date up to October 13th or 14th.

Im gonna try and buy a router tomorrow or Sunday and hook it up and get my subscription to xbox Live.

How close are you JC 316?


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 6, 2007)

effmaster said:


> 8 people now
> 
> 
> If more people wish to join then we may havce to draw names out of a hat.
> ...




me? wow, i'm touched 

my xbox is flashed, i don't realy play my backups online though, just halo 3 and sometimes gow (copy) and i played dirt once online.

edit: i'm good at halo 3, not as good as some people, may not be as good as some of you, but i don't say i suck at the game thats for sure.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 6, 2007)

You can play online with flashed 360?


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 6, 2007)

yup, i have and i didn't get banned. You may when the fall dashboard is launched. but if you play an orginal with a flashed drive on xbl, you should be safe. so if i read xbox's are getting banned, then i just won't be signed into xbl with a copy in the drive.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 6, 2007)

You've probably got one of those new firmware's with disk jitter emulation... I think that's what stops you from being bant.

How long has it been flizzashed?

And how exactly did you flash it, I'm wondering for when I get one..


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 6, 2007)

i have ixtreme 1.2c in it with disc jitter like you said. and i followed this guide click here

its was a little confusing at first  but after i read it like 100 times, i got it. and since i had failed 2 other times before this and it cost me a lot of $$


----------



## Casheti (Oct 6, 2007)

Hmm, thanks for that.

I'll try and make some sense of it.. you recon the SATA connectors on my mobo are compatible?


----------



## Taz100420 (Oct 6, 2007)

my gamertag is Taz100420
dont have gold......yet


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 6, 2007)

what chipset is it? the 965's are.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 6, 2007)

My Xbox 360 gets back from Repair on Tuesday...!


----------



## Casheti (Oct 6, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> what chipset is it? the 965's are.



975x


----------



## Casheti (Oct 6, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> My Xbox 360 gets back from Repair on Tuesday...!



Hey Azn have you got NBA 2K8? I'm wondering how it is.. on some videos I've seen the players seem to "snap" to a spot, the movement isn't as fluid as I was hoping.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 7, 2007)

Nope I haven't gotten it yet...I'm kinda short on money, but ima give it a rent and if I like it I might buy it....it's better than Live 08 tho.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 7, 2007)

Casheti said:


> 975x



i'm not sure if the 975 will work. if nothing else you can get a via chipset raid card for like $15


----------



## effmaster (Oct 8, 2007)

I think a firm starting date of October 20th will be just great to give everyone time to settle into Halo 3 Multiplayer and to get things going.  plus to get their money issues outta the way.


Me im going to try to host a small xbox 360 LAN party this Friday so im gonna be spending all kinds of crazy money (this will be my first dip into LAN so wish me luck) to get it going so I will be a little low on cash funds  

Sorry but when your family goes camping and you cant go because of work then you make the best of it without them knowing


----------



## effmaster (Oct 8, 2007)

Also I will PM everyone who already said they would join with further details.

Also does anyone know how to close the voting part now?

We already have too many people for the clan

We may need some substitutes or only play with the first 8 that make it in each time we have a match.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 8, 2007)

How can you have TOO MANY people for a clan? Clans are endless...


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 8, 2007)

unless setup for teams, halo 3 only allows 8 people to play at once. if it's team, it's 16


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 8, 2007)

The max you can have for Halo 3 is 8 Vs. 8...but there is no clan support for Halo 3 whatsoever. So we really can't make a clan on Xbox Live, but maybe we can arrange to get together here...


----------



## effmaster (Oct 9, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> The max you can have for Halo 3 is 8 Vs. 8...



true




Azn Tr14dZ said:


> ...but there is no clan support for Halo 3 whatsoever. ...



Who said that could stop us




Azn Tr14dZ said:


> So we really can't make a clan on Xbox Live, but maybe we can arrange to get together here...




I could have sworn that Halo 3 supported clans again (yes I do know they did away with them eventually in Halo 2 but that means nothing for Halo 3 imo).  Maybe not xbox Live as a whole but just Halo 3.  Can someone verify this though (though it doesnt really matter in the end though


----------



## effmaster (Oct 9, 2007)

Casheti said:


> How can you have TOO MANY people for a clan? Clans are endless...



16 players max per map (not counting forge since that varies from map to map)  so if thats  clan TPU versus (kidding aside) the Frag Dolls then how would it be a fair fight if we had more than 8 players


----------



## Casheti (Oct 9, 2007)

Hmm well I'll be getting a 360 in probably a few months so.. I guess I can play then.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 9, 2007)

effmaster said:


> true
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I swear they don't have clan support...I was on Bungie.net, and I checked and there have been some FAQs asking "Why is there no clan support"...same with Xbox.com.  I'm just waiting for my Xbox 360 to get here though, so I'll tell you guys.  Getting an Intercool EX too!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 10, 2007)

So effmaster...how are we gonna do this?  Halo 3 has "NO" clan support...


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 10, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Getting an Intercool EX too!




mod it and make it run off an external power supply.

http://markgroot.ca/files/

this is the one i used

http://forums.xbox-scene.com/index.php?showtopic=602647 
if thats not detailed enough, just Google it.


----------



## effmaster (Oct 10, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> So effmaster...how are we gonna do this?  Halo 3 has "NO" clan support...



Get in contact with each other via freindlists

Just a bit longer for me to get my xbox live issues worked out  I gotta wait till the parents get back so I can have my router be recognized since we have a closed security network in our house


----------



## effmaster (Oct 12, 2007)

Im hooked up to Xbox Live for tonight and tomorrow night but that will be it for a short time guys since I hooked up a 50 ft ethernet cable to our main router

Im gfonna try and add some people to my freinds list if thats ok with yall


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 13, 2007)

Still got Live?


----------



## effmaster (Oct 15, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Still got Live?



Yes of course are you on Live yet AZN?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 15, 2007)

effmaster said:


> Yes of course are you on Live yet AZN?



What do you mean "am I on Live yet"...I've had it for 3 years...do you mean am I online right now?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm interested, but can only play after 9 pm because of work. 

Tag is "Warlock 15th" btw


----------



## effmaster (Oct 15, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> What do you mean "am I on Live yet"...I've had it for 3 years...do you mean am I online right now?



no i meant do you have your returned 360 up and running again on xbox live now that you finally got it back. bit this was before i saw your most recent posts in the 360 clubhouse where you talked about your 90% win ratio so yeah sorry send me a freind request wouldya its the same as it is on TPU here


----------



## effmaster (Oct 15, 2007)

15th Warlock said:


> I'm interested, but can only play after 9 pm because of work.
> 
> Tag is "Warlock 15th" btw



i completely understand warlock im often at work till 10 o'clock PM central time sometimes 5 days a weekshadedshu this is ridiiculous we are severely understaffed in the deli and im paying the price with it along with the select others  who work there with me.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 15, 2007)

effmaster said:


> no i meant do you have your returned 360 up and running again on xbox live now that you finally got it back. bit this was before i saw your most recent posts in the 360 clubhouse where you talked about your 90% win ratio so yeah sorry send me a freind request wouldya its the same as it is on TPU here



I'll send you a Friend Request when I get back on, it might be a few days though, rarely play on weekdays...but when I play on weekends, oh man!


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 15, 2007)

i haven't checked this in a while.....when do we start playing with tpu peeps? i got like 2 weeks left for xbl before i gotta renew


----------



## effmaster (Oct 15, 2007)

I want us to try and start it on Saturday, October 20th.  thats this Saturday so does that sound allright to you?


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 15, 2007)

umm, yeah, i gtg to work at 6pm saturday (my time -6 central ) so if it's before then, then yeah, it'll do fine.


----------



## effmaster (Oct 16, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> umm, yeah, i gtg to work at 6pm saturday (my time -6 central ) so if it's before then, then yeah, it'll do fine.



till what time?  

Typically I have to work till 10 PM central time at Publix on Saturdays sometimes even later if we are nehind on stuff.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 16, 2007)

i get off at 10:30pm  

maybe Sunday we should play together? i think sunday i have to work from 2 - 7:30pm


----------



## effmaster (Oct 16, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> i get off at 10:30pm
> 
> maybe Sunday we should play together? i think sunday i have to work from 2 - 7:30pm



No I think we can try Saturday morning though and if all else fails then we can just get together later on that evening after your donw with work since it is a saturday after all, im working again on Sunday is why, If im not at work im normally at school or trying to studyshadedshu:shadedshu


----------



## effmaster (Oct 23, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> i get off at 10:30pm
> 
> maybe Sunday we should play together? i think sunday i have to work from 2 - 7:30pm



Where were you last night I was online until 1 AM and you werent even there at all.

Also AZN I never received your freind invite what happened?

Ands where is everyone?  Why isnt anyonme from TPU even on hardly. The only people from TPU that I have even met up with were cjoyce and AMD64skater(FinalxRush on LIVE).
We need to have set times each day of the week for the TPU clan to meet up that way if you cant make it one night/day then its ok you can meet up the next night/day.


But on a good not me and AMD64 skater had a blast last night. But GASP I never knew he SMOKES:shadedshu

We really did have a blast in Forge but it wasnt fun with only 6 people of various freinds and former players that we played


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 23, 2007)

last night monday, i was working. and my xbl subscription ran out.....sry....i'm going to renew it but prolly not for like 2 weeks.


----------



## amd64skater (Oct 24, 2007)

effmaster said:


> Where were you last night I was online until 1 AM and you werent even there at all.
> 
> Also AZN I never received your freind invite what happened?
> 
> ...




who cares if i smoke as long as im good with halo3 FinalxRush is my live id
http://www.bungie.net/Stats/Halo3/Default.aspx?player=FINALxRUSH <---- my halo stats my stats are better than effmaster's lol


----------



## amd64skater (Oct 28, 2007)

*xbox360 compatible router?*

xbox360 compatible router? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

im looking for a cheap or reasonable price xbox360 live compatible router. does anyone know which one i should get i have a linksys befsr41 v4 and i have tons of issues with it. i need one that works with xbox live? i need a wired one i dont have the wireless setup


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's my Stats for Halo 3...I was going to try to get my Level 50 in Team Doubles and Team Slayer this weekend, but I just ended up playing with my friends from school so maybe I'll get a 50 next week.

http://www.bungie.net/Stats/Halo3/Default.aspx?player=II%20AzN%20PiN0Y%20II

And for that router, I would recommend D-Link for Xbox Live play.


----------



## computer (Nov 1, 2007)

I can PWN anyone I got 1000/1000 (GS PointS) two weeks ago in Halo 3.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 1, 2007)

computer said:


> I can PWN anyone I got 1000/1000 (GS PointS) two weeks ago in Halo 3.



Are you serious? Gamerpoints don't meant sh!t, I could have gotten them anytime, but I just do matchmaking ever since I beat the campaign (not Lone Wolves)...Gamerpoints don't mean sh!t and don't show how good a person is. I see your highest Level is a 20 and you only have 80 Exp.

Besides, the only Achievements I need are a few of the Meta Game Scores and a few FFA, that's it, I have 900/1000 so far...still, it doesn't mean anything.  I always see kids with 1000/1000 Gamerpoints, but what happens in a real game? They suck @s5, they only get around 10 kills and that's it, how garbage.


----------



## computer (Nov 5, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Are you serious? Gamerpoints don't meant sh!t, I could have gotten them anytime, but I just do matchmaking ever since I beat the campaign (not Lone Wolves)...Gamerpoints don't mean sh!t and don't show how good a person is. I see your highest Level is a 20 and you only have 80 Exp.
> 
> Besides, the only Achievements I need are a few of the Meta Game Scores and a few FFA, that's it, I have 900/1000 so far...still, it doesn't mean anything.  I always see kids with 1000/1000 Gamerpoints, but what happens in a real game? They suck @s5, they only get around 10 kills and that's it, how garbage.



LOL! I use to be in the top 10 in Gamerscore until I sold my 100,000 GS account, you shouldn't be talkin shit to a big dawg.


----------



## effmaster (Nov 5, 2007)

computer said:


> LOL! I use to be in the top 10 in Gamerscore until I sold my 100,000 GS account, you shouldn't be talkin shit to a big dawg.



Your an idiot for selling your account


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 5, 2007)

computer said:


> LOL! I use to be in the top 10 in Gamerscore until I sold my 100,000 GS account, you shouldn't be talkin shit to a big dawg.



It doesn't matter how much gamerscore you have...you can still be shit at games.  So what you got 1000 gamerscore in Halo 3, the majority of those are in the Campaign, which anyone can get, and a few of them are in Lone Wolves.  I always see kids on Halo 3 that have 1000/1000 gamerscore, all of the achievements, they have 2000+ games played, but what happens when they play? They suck ass, only getting 10 kills...I checked your stats on bungie, you get only a few kills and double digit deaths each game...you're not that good kid...gamerscore has nothing to do with skill.  There's players out there that just play matchmaking and only have like 200/1000 gamerscore, does it mean they're garbage? No, most likely it means they're better because they spend their time playing matchmaking games trying to go to MLG tournaments and get payed to play instead of getting achievements.  If you have 100,000 achievements, it just shows that you have no life. Achievements has little to do with skill. I don't see you getting 42 Kills and only 14 deaths, or maybe 34 kills and 8 deaths...

You pwn nubs? You are a nub.


----------



## computer (Nov 6, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> It doesn't matter how much gamerscore you have...you can still be shit at games.  So what you got 1000 gamerscore in Halo 3, the majority of those are in the Campaign, which anyone can get, and a few of them are in Lone Wolves.  I always see kids on Halo 3 that have 1000/1000 gamerscore, all of the achievements, they have 2000+ games played, but what happens when they play? They suck ass, only getting 10 kills...I checked your stats on bungie, you get only a few kills and double digit deaths each game...you're not that good kid...gamerscore has nothing to do with skill.  There's players out there that just play matchmaking and only have like 200/1000 gamerscore, does it mean they're garbage? No, most likely it means they're better because they spend their time playing matchmaking games trying to go to MLG tournaments and get payed to play instead of getting achievements.  If you have 100,000 achievements, it just shows that you have no life. Achievements has little to do with skill. I don't see you getting 42 Kills and only 14 deaths, or maybe 34 kills and 8 deaths...
> 
> You pwn nubs? You are a nub.


LOL! My bro uses the N64 account. I use to be in the top 10. Whats your gamerscore? And YES GAMERCORE DETERMINES HOW GOOD SOMEONE IS AT A GAME. 
:SLAP:


----------



## computer (Nov 6, 2007)

effmaster said:


> Your an idiot for selling your account



I made $2,000 off it .


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 6, 2007)

computer said:


> LOL! My bro uses the N64 account. I use to be in the top 10. Whats your gamerscore? And YES GAMERCORE DETERMINES HOW GOOD SOMEONE IS AT A GAME.
> :SLAP:



Gamerscore does NOT determine how good you are at a game...anyone can get a triple kill, overkill in a Matchmade game in Halo 3.  The rest are in Campaign which anyone can get if they play co-op...and I already told you, there are people out there with only 100/1000 Gamerscore for Halo 3, you may think they're garbage but they're amazing and they go to MLG tournaments and they'll own anyone any day.  I'll use another example of how gamerscore does not determine how someone is good at a game...you have a lot of gamerscore, but are you good? No...you used to be top 10, in GAMERSCORE, but not in Halo 3 stats. I play with kids who are top 50 out of the millions that play this game.

I'm done arguing with you about how gamerscore does not affect skill. You're wasting my time, and I'm not going to keep arguing because I don't want this thread locked.

Oh yeah, why did you list your gamertag as Nintend0 64 when you joined the club if your brother plays on that account? Why not list the one that you play on? Scared to admit that you're garbage?


----------



## computer (Nov 6, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Gamerscore does NOT determine how good you are at a game...anyone can get a triple kill, overkill in a Matchmade game in Halo 3.  The rest are in Campaign which anyone can get if they play co-op...and I already told you, there are people out there with only 100/1000 Gamerscore for Halo 3, you may think they're garbage but they're amazing and they go to MLG tournaments and they'll own anyone any day.  I'll use another example of how gamerscore does not determine how someone is good at a game...you have a lot of gamerscore, but are you good? No...you used to be top 10, in GAMERSCORE, but not in Halo 3 stats. I play with kids who are top 50 out of the millions that play this game.
> 
> I'm done arguing with you about how gamerscore does not affect skill. You're wasting my time, and I'm not going to keep arguing because I don't want this thread locked.
> 
> Oh yeah, why did you list your gamertag as Nintend0 64 when you joined the club if your brother plays on that account? Why not list the one that you play on? Scared to admit that you're garbage?



Because I am helping him with that account.


----------



## effmaster (Nov 6, 2007)

computer said:


> Because I am helping him with that account.



Well guess what dumbass this is my thread and if you end up causing a mod to close this I will be pissed off at you.

 IN MY EYES AND MANY OTHERS if you sold your 100,000Gamerscore account then you not only sold your bragging rights to it but you also lost any proof you had of it being 100,000

And while im at it ill bet if your helping him with his account your really just getting him almost all the achievements. 

Im done arguing with you as well computer you just arent worth it to argue withshadedshu:shadedshu

AZN I will send you a freind invite soon o.k.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 6, 2007)

effmaster said:


> Well guess what dumbass this is my thread and if you end up causing a mod to close this I will be pissed off at you.
> 
> IN MY EYES AND MANY OTHERS if you sold your 100,000Gamerscore account then you not only sold your bragging rights to it but you also lost any proof you had of it being 100,000
> 
> ...



Yeah, no problem.  My friend will be over Friday so all the games I'll be playing are probably social if you want to play. I can't wait to play with you...we've been talking about this for so long and nothing has happened yet


----------



## effmaster (Nov 6, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Yeah, no problem.  My friend will be over Friday so all the games I'll be playing are probably social if you want to play. I can't wait to play with you...we've been talking about this for so long and nothing has happened yet



Thats not entirely true at all I have already managed to play with cjoyce and amd64 but yeah your right overall. I had a hard time figuring out what your name was even though i looked it up on bungie.net on this forum link you gave me I thought the zero at the end was a capital o and they both look the same same for the two ll's they could have been anything since apparently the alphabet isnt a universal language in  the U.S. ha ha but I did manage to finally send you a freind request


----------



## computer (Nov 7, 2007)

effmaster said:


> Well guess what dumbass this is my thread and if you end up causing a mod to close this I will be pissed off at you.
> 
> IN MY EYES AND MANY OTHERS if you sold your 100,000Gamerscore account then you not only sold your bragging rights to it but you also lost any proof you had of it being 100,000
> 
> ...


LOL! I am done arguing with you to. Let's be friends. I am bored of Halo 3 but I will see you in COD4.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 7, 2007)

effmaster said:


> Thats not entirely true at all I have already managed to play with cjoyce and amd64 but yeah your right overall. I had a hard time figuring out what your name was even though i looked it up on bungie.net on this forum link you gave me I thought the zero at the end was a capital o and they both look the same same for the two ll's they could have been anything since apparently the alphabet isnt a universal language in  the U.S. ha ha but I did manage to finally send you a freind request



What I meant was between you and me, we haven't played yet or anything, but I accepted your Friend Request.

And Computer, yeah sorry, I'm done arguing now...I'll see you in Call of Duty 4. Is it out yet?


----------



## effmaster (Nov 7, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> What I meant was between you and me, we haven't played yet or anything, but I accepted your Friend Request.
> 
> And Computer, yeah sorry, I'm done arguing now...I'll see you in Call of Duty 4. Is it out yet?



Ha ha I noticed that last night and I was online only a couple of hours later since the time it said you had been offline since.

Is Friday the only good day for you?

If so then we need to get as many people as we can to be ready Friday night.
I will send out PM's and messages over Xbox LIVE and TPU to get the word out if thats a good time for you, it is for me but only after 10:00 PM (My job is a PITA)


----------



## amd64skater (Nov 7, 2007)

ill be on tonight eff at 9 or 10 pm friday ill be on at 1 am or so now are we going to play social slayer or custom games


----------



## effmaster (Nov 7, 2007)

amd64skater said:


> ill be on tonight eff at 9 or 10 pm friday ill be on at 1 am or so now are we going to play social slayer or custom games



I think its time for some social slayer now imo though we do need to try to get more people online tonight than just us 2. I was messing around in Forge last night but no ideas came to my head so I didnt come up with a good custom gametype. I actually have a Wednesday off for a change so I will be online tonight once im done with my tutoring which starts tonight at 7

BTW AZN did you know that there is a naked man (well he's only wearing boxers so technically he isnt naked) in the last level of Halo 3? I didnt believe it till I saw it, I just wish they had made an achievement for it ha ha


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 7, 2007)

amd64skater said:


> ill be on tonight eff at 9 or 10 pm friday ill be on at 1 am or so now are we going to play social slayer or custom games



If I'm feeling good...I might want to do ranked.  What's your guys' Team Slayer rank?


----------



## effmaster (Nov 8, 2007)

We were there at 9 PM me and AMD64. Oh well and btw I don't get nearly enough playtime for myself online so I am like a level 13 right now as well as a Lieutenant Grade 2 I think AMD64 is about the same to maybe a level or 2 higher or lower but I can't seem to remember off the top of my head


----------



## amd64skater (Nov 8, 2007)

effmaster said:


> We were there at 9 PM me and AMD64. Oh well and btw I don't get nearly enough playtime for myself online so I am like a level 13 right now as well as a Lieutenant Grade 2 I think AMD64 is about the same to maybe a level or 2 higher or lower but I can't seem to remember off the top of my head



level 16 and 120 exp


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh okay, I guess we'll be doing Social/Custom then because I have a 45 in Team Slayer and Team Doubles...that's fine.  I'm gonna have some people over on Friday so probably Social/Custom. I'm a Major btw, with like 220-230 EXP, something like that.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 30, 2007)

Here is the ScreenShot, 2 Kills with 1 Sniper Bullet...

http://www.bungie.net/Stats/Halo3/Default.aspx?player=II%20AzN%20PiN0Y%20II

I got the kills on a narrow hallway so I couldn't get that many great angles...as you can see I'm blue.


----------



## amd64skater (Dec 1, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Here is the ScreenShot, 2 Kills with 1 Sniper Bullet...
> 
> http://www.bungie.net/Stats/Halo3/Default.aspx?player=II%20AzN%20PiN0Y%20II
> 
> I got the kills on a narrow hallway so I couldn't get that many great angles...as you can see I'm blue.



nice shot


----------



## effmaster (Dec 1, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Here is the ScreenShot, 2 Kills with 1 Sniper Bullet...
> 
> http://www.bungie.net/Stats/Halo3/Default.aspx?player=II%20AzN%20PiN0Y%20II
> 
> I got the kills on a narrow hallway so I couldn't get that many great angles...as you can see I'm blue.



ha ha ha

nice one

Im a level 24 now on Lone wolves btw.

Unfortunately theres some money issues im having right now so I will be unable to play for a coupla months don't worry I'll be bACK soon enough


----------



## snuif09 (Dec 19, 2007)

f**k dude im level 15 on lone wolves

PS:gamertag is snubbel09


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Dec 20, 2007)

snuif09 said:


> f**k dude im level 15 on lone wolves
> 
> PS:gamertag is snubbel09



Higher than me! I'm around a 13 or so in Lone Wolves...but I'm a 46 in Team Slayer and 42 in Team Doubles...need to get that 50!


----------



## amd64skater (Dec 20, 2007)

ive never played lone wolves

gamertag FinalxRush


----------



## effmaster (Dec 20, 2007)

amd64skater said:


> ive never played lone wolves
> 
> gamertag FinalxRush



Lone wolves is where its at. Though it would be nice to party up with at least one other person in your party even though you would have to fight against them

Sadly March can't come fast enough for me.


----------



## amd64skater (Dec 20, 2007)

effmaster said:


> Lone wolves is where its at. Though it would be nice to party up with at least one other person in your party even though you would have to fight against them
> 
> Sadly March can't come fast enough for me.



eff i miss playing with u on halo hey i just got nfs prostreet and acecombat 6 in the last 2 weeks and 8000 marketplace points so i bought uno for my g/f who is so addicted you need to get back online


----------



## effmaster (Dec 20, 2007)

amd64skater said:


> eff i miss playing with u on halo hey i just got nfs prostreet and acecombat 6 in the last 2 weeks and 8000 marketplace points so i bought uno for my g/f who is so addicted you need to get back online



sniff.... snifff... I miss you too AMD64skater
Its just not fair. Life is so unfair sometimes. When you think your all high and mighty and your on top of the world the sky comes crashing down on you and its a disaster to fix.


Sadly I had to sell my tv to make a $300 downpayment to the lady to help pay her for the damage I did to her car. Give me till March and I will have worked something out soon. Though I may be able to get ojnline Come sometime between December 27th and December 30th since I will flying down to Florida to visit Relatives. Though don't necessarily go thinking that I will be ther on those days. It will only be possible for me to be on there, but not likely. But I wont be able to get online for permanently again till March sadly And thats only a guesstimate. Depending on how much money I can earn to get myself out of debt

I still have college to think about too ya know. If its not this Spring guys then it will definitely be by or before this summer


----------



## snuif09 (Dec 20, 2007)

mine team sayer is 7 or something but i dont play halo that much


----------



## bombfirst885 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sounds like a great idea. Would love to join.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 14, 2008)

hmmmn can i join

what games do you play tho

i play rainbow 6 vegas if anyone's got it

gamertag MilkyWay but want to change it god 800points to change gamertag RIP OFF


----------



## effmaster (Jan 14, 2008)

kieran_fletch said:


> hmmmn can i join
> 
> what games do you play tho
> 
> ...



Halo 3 Mainly.


Wow I really need to get back on xbox LIVE SOON. A freind of mine is giving me his old 30 inch TV soon for free since he wont be needing it since he said he prefers his new wifes TVs since theres not romm for both their tvs. lol. Im getting a sweet deal here if I can manage to pick it up soon


----------



## effmaster (Feb 22, 2008)

Bump!!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 23, 2008)

damn it as son as rainbow 6 vegas 2comes out we should all play that game just coz if the first one was good then the second is bound to be an improvement on such a fun game


----------



## TSX420J (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm in!!!


----------



## bassmasta (Feb 24, 2008)

i'll join.  my tag is cornecopia


----------



## effmaster (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok let me see now Im going to try and put everyones username here on TPU and their Xbox Live gamertags.
1.) bassmasta: Gamertag: cornecopia
2.) kieran fletch: Gamertag: MilkyWay
3.) bombfirst885: Gamertag: bombfirst885
4.) amd64skater: Gamertag: FINALxRUSH
5.) Azn Tr14dz: Gamertag: II Azn PiN0Y II  - this one is hard to print so yeah send me a pm if you cant find him.
6.) Dangle: Gamertag: Dems Are Dumb
7.) Snipe343: Gamertag: Snipe343
8.) snuif09: Gamertag: Snubbel09
9.) Freaksavior: Gamertag: freaksavior
10.) 15th Warlock: Gamertag: Warlock 15th
11.) Taz100420: Gamertag: Taz100420
12.) choppy: Gamertag: HupliBupli 
13.) cjoyce1980: Gamertag: cjoyce1980
14.) i_am_mustang_man: Gamertag: LinksWickedDank
15.) JC316: Gamertag: still unknown evryone pester him with pm's
16.) joinmeindeath417: Gamertag: I could never figure out his real gamertag either it was a really confusing username. pm him until he responds guys.
17.) konandugly: Gamertag: Konandugly
18.) Murasame: Gamertag: DJ Blak Blak
19.) RaZrShRp: Gamertag: unknown at this time pm him away boys
20.) rhythmeister: Gamertag: Lof666
21.) Scythez0r: Gamertag: Rudolph13
22.) watts289: Gamertag: gunny5446
23.) PrudentPrincess: Gamertag: Marxistforlife
24.) nflesher87: Gamertag: ShocKWavE686
25.) HookeyStreet: Gamertag: Hookeysreet (yes its spelled right he just forgot to put the t in his gamertag.)
26.) Nitro-Max: Gamertag: WIZZARD360
27.) CrAsHnBuRnXp: gamertag: Phenomx64
28.) TSX420J: Gamertag: mikimba420
29.) Cold Storm: Gamertag: Coldstorm84
30.) Shizelbs: Gamertag: Shizelbs
31.) Snake05: Gamertag: Snake GP
32.) Darknova: Gamertag: Cynicalnova
33.) CDdude55: Gamertag: x2mA mPn
34.) SlipSlice: Gamertag: Unknown at this time guys pm him away until he responds
35.) drade: Gamertag: Unknown at this time guys pm him away until he responds
36.) v-zero: Gamertag: Unknown at this time guys pm him away until he responds
37.) KennyT772: Gamertag: Unknown at this time guys pm him away until he responds
38.) Xaser04: Gamertag: Unknown at this time guys pm him away until he responds
39.) creatre: Gamertag: Jiomen
40.) bogmali: Gamertag: Jondonken
Again some of these are people that "I" dont have the gamertags for as of yet. So if anyone has any of these peoples gamertags do let me know so that I can put them in the list and so we can add them on our friends lists. .


----------



## TSX420J (Feb 25, 2008)

TSX420J said:


> I'm in!!!



My gamer tag is mikimba420..


----------



## effmaster (Feb 25, 2008)

TSX420J said:


> My gamer tag is mikimba420..



Thanks.
Also if anyone knows any of the peoples gamertags on XBox LIVE that I listed as unknown as of right now do let me know so I can update this list and send it out to everyone tonight or tomorrow night.


----------



## Snake05 (Feb 25, 2008)

I'd be down for some CoD4 if anyone wants to play
Gamertag: Snake GP


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 25, 2008)

What games we gonna play so i can start looking for some second hand shit.


----------



## Shizelbs (Feb 25, 2008)

I'll join.  I play pretty much every day.

gt = shizelbs


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Feb 25, 2008)

I think we should have a pc TPU clan also...if there isnt one already...?


----------



## effmaster (Feb 25, 2008)

A Cheese Danish said:


> I think we should have a pc TPU clan also...if there isnt one already...?



Sure go right ahead im not stopping you.


----------



## amd64skater (Feb 26, 2008)

Snake05 said:


> I'd be down for some CoD4 if anyone wants to play
> Gamertag: Snake GP



i play cod 4 gamertag finalxrush


----------



## Dangle (Feb 29, 2008)

Ok, I'm gettin' all up in this clan. I'll make a coo banner too!


----------



## Snake05 (Mar 8, 2008)

11 Days till Vegas 2... That game is going to kick ass.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 9, 2008)

Okay Flashing your 360 can go 2 ways.

1. Voids the warrenty and you cant go online its impossible, you dont get updates and some games require them. You can try linux if you flash your 360.

2. You can buy a switch chip that switches from Flash to normal so you can play xbox live, i have no idea how to do this its really hard and id get it sent away to a mod shop that can do it for you.

The fact you VOID the warrenty makes it risky coz there is no guarantee that a flash will go good, other than that mod chips can work but again same applies.

If you can afford to mod your console youd be as well just buying the games.

I dont own halo 3 sorry effmaster ill get a cheap second hand copy if you want to play it then.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 9, 2008)

Gamertag: Jiomen

I play Halo 3 far more than I should. Hit me up sometime if anyone wants to play.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 18, 2008)

ANYONE STILL HERE lolz

Im getting Vegas 2 everyone get that and wear the same camouflage in game lol.

Everytime you go online make sure you come on here and let us know your on or message in xbox.

EDIT:We should have specific leaders for each game that organise times to play and stuff, at first we should just play team games against anyone but then we should start thinking about joining something to play other clans.

I vote myself for Rainbow 6 Vegas and Vegas 2 leader.

We should get a leader for COD4 and Halo 3 to organise times to play.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 19, 2008)

Let me join you peeps, I play HL3 and COD4. My Gamertag is Jondonken


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice to see another xbox users here. Most of the guys play Halo 3 and think COD 4 unfortunately i have neither on xbox 360 but have COD 4 on pc.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 19, 2008)

Im gonna add u to my friends soon as i go on my 360 just make sure you have effmaster and youll be able to know when we play. Oh add TPU to your motto so we know your in the clan so others know your in it.


----------



## effmaster (Mar 20, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> ANYONE STILL HERE lolz



LOL yeah im still here i have just been lazy like I have been with the college boys clubhouse lol.

Im gonna be on tonight and for the next few days if I can but after that i will only be on on occassion till the spring semester is over (Math is killing me here in college and it should all be over once I finish this one and only Math class this semester that I need for my degree lol.) 
I think that the best dates and times for us to play is in the US central Time Zone at 1:00 P.M on Saturdays and Sundays since we do have some people from Britain that are 6 hours ahead of us lol. I seriously need to update that list I made so dont worry guys i will get back on it shortly k gotta finish up some things first and I will actually be online in a couple of hours or less for XBOX LIVE for HALO 3 send me an invite it is effmaster.
Please note that my friends list is pretty full so I may be looking into this free silver gamercard that we can all register too lol.


----------



## Dangle (Mar 23, 2008)

Effmaster, u really gotta dump halo and pick up Cod4.  but then again, GTA4 is coming out soon.  when it does, i'll probably not play cod4 anymore.


----------



## effmaster (Mar 23, 2008)

Dangle said:


> Effmaster, u really gotta dump halo and pick up Cod4.  but then again, GTA4 is coming out soon.  when it does, i'll probably not play cod4 anymore.



I will buy COD4 when it is on sale for $30 or less otherwise im not going to even touch that game again.shadedshu


----------



## Snake05 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thats a shame.  Its an awesome game!  Also, Rainbow Six Vegas 2 is out, and it kicks ass! For anyone who played Vegas, and is thinking about getting 2, I'd highly recommend it.  Also, anyone who has it and wants to play, add me to your list

Snake GP


----------



## JC316 (Apr 23, 2008)

I may be a bit late, but I got my internet fixed and Live works. My gamertag is JLC316.


----------



## snuif09 (Apr 23, 2008)

i have rainbow 6 las vegas 2 ,cod4 and halo 3 so im well equipped


----------



## Snake05 (Apr 23, 2008)

I hope it's not too much to ask, but I think we need to update this club.  We should get everyone's gamertag, and also the games that they play, that way we will know exactally who do add to play with.  I'd love to find some more R6V2 fans on here to play with.


----------



## snuif09 (Apr 23, 2008)

jeh true but im not that active on the 360 anymore and i have r6v2 but i actually never touched it cause im stepping over to the pc


----------



## effmaster (Apr 24, 2008)

Snake05 said:


> I hope it's not too much to ask, but I think we need to update this club.  We should get everyone's gamertag, and also the games that they play, that way we will know exactally who do add to play with.  I'd love to find some more R6V2 fans on here to play with.



That list will take too long for me to do. If you wish to do it then be my guest snake05.

In case you never found out or if anyone else never found this out I have a second XBOX LIVE account (Silver account) that I use as a place to put almost all of the XBOX LIVE TPU clan members on it so my freinds list can still have room to grow (curse Microsoft for only allowing us to have a maximum of 100 freinds for each account (thank god for free accounts thought lol) 
This said free account i use to store all the TPU clan members accounts is named: TPU of america check it out though dont send me a freind request through that account ok? message me on my real Gold account(effmaster) asking me to send you a freinds request (im much to busy to continuously keep checking that other account everytime i go online But at the same time I dont have room for 40 TPU members on my Gold accounts freinds list at this time sadly.


----------

